# كيف تجعل شخصيتك جذابة ومؤثرة



## sameh7610 (11 أغسطس 2008)

*كيف تجعل شخصيتك جذابة ومؤثرة

إن شخصيتك يمكن أن تحقق لك الكثير، فالجاذبية والديناميكية بوسعهما أن يجعلا الآخرين يحبونك.. الناس لا يحبون المترددين والفاشلين، إنما ينجذبون نحو أولئك الذين يعرفون عن أنفسهم ماذا يريدون والذين يتوقعون الفوز والنجاح.. ويمكنك مبدئيا أن تجعل شخصيتك جذابة عن طريق الآتي :

صافح الآخرين بثبات وحزم غير مبالَغ فيه، وابتعد عن المصافحة بأيدٍ رخوة فهذه سمة من سمات غير الواثقين، وكذلك ابتعد عن المصافحة بأيدٍ قوية جدا فقد تشعر الآخرين إما بأنك شخص متغطرس متسلط أو بأنك تخدعهم بقوة وهمية لشخصيتك مع افتقادك للثقة . 

اجعل نبرة صوتك تعبِّر عن الثقة حتي يصل هذا الانطباع إلى الناس قبل أفكارك، فنبرة صوتك لها أثر كبير على مشاعر الآخرين، ويتحدد بناء عليها لمن يسمعك ما إذا كنت تتحدث بصوت ينم عن الشجاعة أو عن اليأس والكآبة.. أيضا لابد أن يكون كلامك واضحا، خاليا من التردد. 

كن ذا لباقة : فإذا أردت حب الناس كن شغوفا بهم ولاتجعل لسانك يخونك البتة، فإن القدرة على الكلام مع اللباقة تزيد من قوة تأثيرك على الناس . 

اصبر على آراء الآخرين وأفكارهم، والتي تراها في قرارة نفسك غير متفقة معك، فإن من أسرار الشخصية الجذابة الإصغاء الواعي المصحوب بالتقدير والعطف على آراء الآخرين، وحاول أن تحاور وتناقش بعقلانية وهدوء عندما يخالف أحدٌ رأيك، مع احترام رأيه وتجنب جرح شعوره بقدر الإمكان. 

كن مرحا متفائلا: غالبية الناس يحبون المرح المنضبط والتفاؤل المشرق، خاصة وقت الأزمات، فيشعر الآخرون بأنك الرجل المناسب وقت الشدائد، ويتجهون إليك لتصبِّرهم وتوجههم. 

اهتم بمظهرك : المظهر اللائق يكسبك احترام النفس واحترام الآخرين لك، ويجعلك تشعر بالثقة والاطمئنان، فالرجل الذي تشيع الفوضى في ملابسه يعطي انطباعا للآخرين بأن الفوضى تشيع في تفكيره كذلك.
منقوووووووووووووووول​*


----------



## mero_engel (11 أغسطس 2008)

*موضوع جميل اووي يا سامح*
*تسلم ايدك *

*بس انا شايفه المكانه المناسب مش هنا *

*ينقل لقسم الاجتماعيات*​


----------



## مينا منيرسمنود (11 أغسطس 2008)

شكراااا
الموضوع مهم جدا
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## مينا منيرسمنود (11 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لك 
لانك نقلت الموضوع بصورة جميلة
شكرا أخى


----------



## meraa (11 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع جميل ربنا يباركك 
​


----------



## M a r i a m (11 أغسطس 2008)

رووووووووووووعة ياسامح مهم جدا بجد
ميرسي كتير​


----------



## sameh7610 (11 أغسطس 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *موضوع جميل اووي يا سامح*
> *تسلم ايدك *
> 
> *بس انا شايفه المكانه المناسب مش هنا *
> ...



*ميرسى مرورك يا ميرو

والموضوع فعلاً كان محتاج للقسم دوة

ميرسى يا قمر​*


----------



## sameh7610 (11 أغسطس 2008)

مينا منيرسمنود قال:


> شكرا لك
> لانك نقلت الموضوع بصورة جميلة
> شكرا أخى



*ميرسى اوووى يا مينا

لمرورك الجميل

نورت يا باشا​*


----------



## sameh7610 (11 أغسطس 2008)

meraa قال:


> موضوع جميل ربنا يباركك
> ​





*ميرسى اوووى يا ميرا

لمرورك الجميل

نورتى يا قمر​*


----------



## sameh7610 (11 أغسطس 2008)

y_a_r_a قال:


> رووووووووووووعة ياسامح مهم جدا بجد
> ميرسي كتير​



*ميرسى مرورك يا يارا

ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## emy (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تجعل شخصيتك جذابة ومؤثرة*



> كن مرحا متفائلا: غالبية الناس يحبون المرح المنضبط والتفاؤل المشرق، خاصة وقت الأزمات، فيشعر الآخرون بأنك الرجل المناسب وقت الشدائد، ويتجهون إليك لتصبِّرهم وتوجههم.
> 
> اهتم بمظهرك : المظهر اللائق يكسبك احترام النفس واحترام الآخرين لك، ويجعلك تشعر بالثقة والاطمئنان، فالرجل الذي تشيع الفوضى في ملابسه يعطي انطباعا للآخرين بأن الفوضى تشيع في تفكيره كذلك


 
*حلو خالص يا سامح *
*تسلم ايدك يا باشا*​


----------



## sameh7610 (13 أغسطس 2008)

*ميرسى مرورك ايمى

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أغسطس 2008)

*ميرررسى على الموضوع يا  سامح وربنا يباركك.​*


----------



## love_marena (15 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## sameh7610 (15 أغسطس 2008)

*ميرسى مروركم

Dona Nabil 


love_marena 


نورتو الموضوع​*


----------



## رانا (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*اجعل شخصيتك جذابة ومؤثرة*



إن شخصيتك يمكن أن تحقق لك الكثير، فالجاذبية والديناميكية بوسعهما أن
يجعلا الآخرين يحبونك.. الناس لا يحبون المترددين والفاشلين، إنما ينجذبون
نحو أولئك الذين يعرفون عن أنفسهم ماذا يريدون والذين يتوقعون الفوز
والنجاح.. ويمكنك مبدئيا أن تجعل شخصيتك جذابة عن طريق الآتي :

صافح الآخرين بثبات وحزم غير مبالَغ فيه، وابتعد عن المصافحة بأيدٍ رخوة
فهذه سمة من سمات غير الواثقين، وكذلك ابتعد عن المصافحة بأيدٍ قوية جدا
فقد تشعر الآخرين إما بأنك شخص متغطرس متسلط أو بأنك تخدعهم بقوة وهمية
لشخصيتك مع افتقادك للثقة .

اجعل نبرة صوتك تعبِّر عن الثقة حتي يصل هذا الانطباع إلى الناس قبل
أفكارك، فنبرة صوتك لها أثر كبير على مشاعر الآخرين، ويتحدد بناء عليها
لمن يسمعك ما إذا كنت تتحدث بصوت ينم عن الشجاعة أو عن اليأس والكآبة..
أيضا لابد أن يكون كلامك واضحا، خاليا من التردد.

كن ذا لباقة : فإذا أردت حب الناس كن شغوفا بهم ولاتجعل لسانك يخونك
البتة، فإن القدرة على الكلام مع اللباقة تزيد من قوة تأثيرك على الناس .

اصبر على آراء الآخرين وأفكارهم، والتي تراها في قرارة نفسك غير متفقة
معك، فإن من أسرار الشخصية الجذابة الإصغاء الواعي المصحوب بالتقدير
والعطف على آراء الآخرين، وحاول أن تحاور وتناقش بعقلانية وهدوء عندما
يخالف أحدٌ رأيك، مع احترام رأيه وتجنب جرح شعوره بقدر الإمكان.

كن مرحا متفائلا: غالبية الناس يحبون المرح المنضبط والتفاؤل المشرق،
خاصة وقت الأزمات، فيشعر الآخرون بأنك الرجل المناسب وقت الشدائد، ويتجهون
إليك لتصبِّرهم وتوجههم.

اهتم بمظهرك : المظهر اللائق يكسبك احترام النفس واحترام الآخرين لك،
ويجعلك تشعر بالثقة والاطمئنان، فالرجل الذي تشيع الفوضى في ملابسه يعطي
انطباعا للآخرين بأن الفوضى تشيع في تفكيره كذلك.
منقول​


----------



## tamer_desh2007 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: اجعل شخصيتك جذابة ومؤثرة*

شكرا اختى على الموضع الكويس دة  بس اختى عايز اقلك على النقطه دى    اهتم بمظهرك : المظهر اللائق يكسبك احترام النفس واحترام الآخرين لك، اختى المسيح   لذلك اقول لكم لا تهتموا لحياتكم بما تاكلون و بما تشربون و لا لاجسادكم بما تلبسون اليست الحياة افضل من الطعام و الجسد افضل من اللباس   شكر اختى على الموضع صلى من اجلى انا الخاطى


----------



## tamer_desh2007 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: اجعل شخصيتك جذابة ومؤثرة*

[quote=tamer_desh2007;1007405]شكرا اختى على الموضع الكويس دة  بس اختى عايز اقلك على النقطه دى    اهتم بمظهرك : المظهر اللائق يكسبك احترام النفس واحترام الآخرين لك، اختى المسيح   قال لذلك اقول لكم لا تهتموا لحياتكم بما تاكلون و بما تشربون و لا لاجسادكم بما تلبسون اليست الحياة افضل من الطعام و الجسد افضل من اللباس   شكر اختى على الموضع صلى من اجلى انا الخاطى[/quote]


----------



## tamer_desh2007 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: اجعل شخصيتك جذابة ومؤثرة*

ارجو تكونى حضرتك فهمتى


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: اجعل شخصيتك جذابة ومؤثرة*

موضوع جميل جدا يا رانا 
ونصائح اجمل 
مرسىىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: اجعل شخصيتك جذابة ومؤثرة*



> اهتم بمظهرك : المظهر اللائق يكسبك احترام النفس واحترام الآخرين لك،
> ويجعلك تشعر بالثقة والاطمئنان، فالرجل الذي تشيع الفوضى في ملابسه يعطي
> انطباعا للآخرين بأن الفوضى تشيع في تفكيره كذلك.



موضوع مهم اخت رانا
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح
​


----------



## وليم تل (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: اجعل شخصيتك جذابة ومؤثرة*




> اهتم بمظهرك : المظهر اللائق يكسبك احترام النفس واحترام الآخرين لك،
> ويجعلك تشعر بالثقة والاطمئنان، فالرجل الذي تشيع الفوضى في ملابسه يعطي
> انطباعا للآخرين بأن الفوضى تشيع في تفكيره كذلك.



شكرا رانا
على الموضوع الجميل والنصائح الاجمل
ودمتى بود​


----------



## النهيسى (29 يناير 2010)

*اجعل شخصيتك جذابة ومؤثرة*

صافح الآخرين بثبات وحزم غير مبالَغ فيه، وابتعد عن المصافحة بأيدٍ رخوة فهذه سمة من سمات غير الواثقين، وكذلك ابتعد عن المصافحة بأيدٍ قوية جدا فقد تشعر الآخرين إما بأنك شخص متغطرس متسلط أو بأنك تخدعهم بقوة وهمية لشخصيتك مع افتقادك للثقة .

اجعل نبرة صوتك تعبِّر عن الثقة حتي يصل هذا الانطباع إلى الناس قبل أفكارك، فنبرة صوتك لها أثر كبير على مشاعر الآخرين، ويتحدد بناء عليها لمن يسمعك ما إذا كنت تتحدث بصوت ينم عن الشجاعة أو عن اليأس والكآبة.. أيضا لابد أن يكون كلامك واضحا، خاليا من التردد.

كن ذا لباقة : فإذا أردت حب الناس كن شغوفا بهم ولاتجعل لسانك يخونك البتة، فإن القدرة على الكلام مع اللباقة تزيد من قوة تأثيرك على الناس .

اصبر على آراء الآخرين وأفكارهم، والتي تراها في قرارة نفسك غير متفقة معك، فإن من أسرار الشخصية الجذابة الإصغاء الواعي المصحوب بالتقدير والعطف على آراء الآخرين، وحاول أن تحاور وتناقش بعقلانية وهدوء عندما يخالف أحدٌ رأيك، مع احترام رأيه وتجنب جرح شعوره بقدر الإمكان.

كن مرحا متفائلا: غالبية الناس يحبون المرح المنضبط والتفاؤل المشرق، خاصة وقت الأزمات، فيشعر الآخرون بأنك الرجل المناسب وقت الشدائد، ويتجهون إليك لتصبِّرهم وتوجههم.

اهتم بمظهرك : المظهر اللائق يكسبك احترام النفس واحترام الآخرين لك، ويجعلك تشعر بالثقة والاطمئنان، فالرجل الذي تشيع الفوضى في ملابسه يعطي انطباعا للآخرين بأن الفوضى تشيع في تفكيره كذلك.​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: اجعل شخصيتك جذابة ومؤثرة*

موضوع مفيد جدا ورائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك

سلام السيد المسيح​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: اجعل شخصيتك جذابة ومؤثرة*

نصائح رااااااااائعه جدا 
شكرا على النصائح يا النهيسى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------

